# [EVDL] SepEx ??



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Never heard of a SepEx Motor before.
> How does this compare to a shunt wound motor

Shunt and SepEx are very similar. You can often use one for the other.

Technically a Shunt wound motor has the field wire in parallel with the
armature. A SepEx motor has the field (Sep)arately (Ex)cited.

If you have a shunt motor and it's field voltage is controlled separately
to the armature voltage, then it's a SepEx motor.

Interpoles are an add on feature, either motor could have them. Actually
reversing the field on interpoles is easy, that's one of the reasons they
use them.


_______________________________________________
For general EVDL support, see http://evdl.org/help/
For subscription options, see http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Tom,

I have a Separately Excited Motor (SEM or SepEx) in my Gizmo EV. There
are 4 wires running to the motor. One pair is for the armature and the
other pair is for the field. My controller is basically two
controllers in one. One controls the field and the other controls the
armature. My controller is set to vary the current to the field from
5A to 50A and the armature from 0A to 400A. As the rpm increase the
field current decreases from 50A down to 5A at the max rpm. In my
particular case my 6.7" motor at 48V maxes out at about 4000rpm. This
is with no load and matches what I see when I lift the drive wheel off
the ground and give it full throttle. On the road it maxes out at
about 2800rpm. I don't have to worry about over reving my motor. If I
had a series wound motor it would rev to the point of failure.

I believe that the number of windings and size of the wire on the
field in a SepEx is different than on a series wound but someone more
knowledgeable than me would have to chime in on that.

I just have a switch for reverse. I believe that the field current is
reversed. Also, I have regen. Right now I'm having a new throttle
control unit built which will allow me to have variable regen. So far,
I have had a fixed amount of regen when I hit the brakes. For variable
regen the motor is switched into reverse. When speed is below a
certain point regen will have to be shut off otherwise I'd start going
backwards.

HTH,

-- 
David D. Nelson

http://evalbum.com/1328


_______________________________________________
For general EVDL support, see http://evdl.org/help/
For subscription options, see http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

On Wed, 23 Jul 2008 08:14:52 -0000 (UTC), "Peter VanDerWal"


> <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> >> Never heard of a SepEx Motor before.
> >> How does this compare to a shunt wound motor
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

John,

> Actually, shunt and SEPEX means exactly the same thing.

Are shunt and SepEx motors hooked up differently? Is a shunt motor
connected by just two wires whereas the SepEx is hooked up with 4
since the field and armature are controlled separately? I understand
that a shunt motor has an rpm limit, too. That would make them great
for a lawn mower.

-- 
David D. Nelson

http://evalbum.com/1328


_______________________________________________
For general EVDL support, see http://evdl.org/help/
For subscription options, see http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

----- Original Message ----- 
From: "David Nelson" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Wednesday, July 23, 2008 11:50 AM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] SepEx ??


> John,
>
>> Actually, shunt and SEPEX means exactly the same thing.

No NO!
>
> Are shunt and SepEx motors hooked up differently? Is a shunt motor
> connected by just two wires whereas the SepEx is hooked up with 4
> since the field and armature are controlled separately? I understand
> that a shunt motor has an rpm limit, too. That would make them great
> for a lawn mower.

The Sep Ex is hooked up with a SEPARATE (Duh) setup to the field, YOU 
control the strength of that for your regen, strong field, weaker field to 
motor.It sorta acts as a shunt motor, although you are playing with speeds 
with field strength.The Generous Electric Electrac's used all this back in 
the 70's!Nothin' new here!ass ya said" great for a lawnmowre too!"

Bob 


_______________________________________________
For general EVDL support, see http://evdl.org/help/
For subscription options, see http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks, Bob,

See below...



> Bob Rice <[email protected]> wrote:
> >
> > ----- Original Message -----
> > From: "David Nelson" <[email protected]>
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> From: [email protected]
> To: [email protected]; [email protected]
> Date: Wed, 23 Jul 2008 11:37:06 -0400
> Subject: Re: [EVDL] SepEx ??
> 
> On Wed, 23 Jul 2008 08:14:52 -0000 (UTC), "Peter VanDerWal"


> > <[email protected]> wrote:
> >
> > >> Never heard of a SepEx Motor before.
> > >> How does this compare to a shunt wound motor
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

On Wed, Jul 23, 2008 at 12:18 PM, Phil Marino <[email protected]>


> wrote:
> 
> >
> > He also gives a nice clear definition of a shunt motor " field and armature
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> David Nelson <[email protected]> wrote:
> >> For variable regen the motor is switched into reverse.
> 
> Jeff Major wrote:
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> "Bob Rice" <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> >>
> >>> Actually, shunt and SEPEX means exactly the same thing.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> "David Nelson" <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> >SepEx sure works great in my Gizmo. I was asking about the shunt motor
> >because some how I have the idea that they are hooked up to the
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

On Wed, 23 Jul 2008 14:18:55 -0400, Phil Marino <[email protected]>


> wrote:
> 
> 
> >Hi, John
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Jeff,



> Jeff Major <[email protected]> wrote:
> > --- On Wed, 7/23/08, David Nelson <[email protected]> wrote:
> >
> >> For variable
> ...


----------

